# Marathon im Oktober?



## <MM> (17. November 2006)

Seit einigen Jahren bemerken wir, daß der goldene Herbst immer wärmer wird: Heuer war der Oktober ein Jahrhundertereignis von den Durchschnittstemperaturen her.

Wäre daher ein MTB-Marathon im Oktober nur eine logische Folge davon?

In der Umfrage ist eine Mehrfachauswahl möglich.

(Es gibt schon Marathons im Oktober, soviel ich weiß. Wenn jemand Links dazu hat, bitte hier posten! Danke!)


----------



## Katrin (17. November 2006)

www.langenberg-marathon.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <MM> (17. November 2006)

Katrin schrieb:


> www.langenberg-marathon.de



800 Teilnehmer? - Wow!   

Wobei: Da geht's nicht viel weiter rauf als 800 m ü. A. - also vom Schnee her sicher kein Thema.


----------



## Oetti03 (17. November 2006)

www.alb-gold.de 

Die Alb Gold Trophy ist zwar nächstes Jahr bereits am 1.10. aber prinzipiell fänd ich mehr MTB-Marathons im Oktober super. Die Jahreszeiten verschieben sich leider doch spürbar.....


----------



## <MM> (17. November 2006)

Oetti03 schrieb:


> www.alb-gold.de [...]



Da sind ja ebenfalls zw. 700  und 800 Leut' am Start gewesen heuer?

Ja sind denn in .de alle Marathons so gewaltig gut besucht??


----------



## BaSiS (18. November 2006)

<MM> schrieb:


> Da sind ja ebenfalls zw. 700  und 800 Leut' am Start gewesen heuer?
> 
> Ja sind denn in .de alle Marathons so gewaltig gut besucht??



mei bua des war des gleiche wenn'st z' Wea an Marathon austragn würd'st 
- machtig Höhenmetter gschrubbt rund um'd Doanau


----------



## <MM> (18. November 2006)

BaSiS schrieb:


> [...] - machtig Höhenmetter gschrubbt [...]



Du meinst damit "viele Höhenmeter weggenommen" - d. h. insgesamt wenige Höhenmeter?


----------



## BaSiS (22. November 2006)

<MM> schrieb:


> Du meinst damit "viele Höhenmeter weggenommen" - d. h. insgesamt wenige Höhenmeter?



ja so ungefähr,
kannst die Saison halt ausrollen lassen - was sehr nett ist


----------



## <MM> (13. Februar 2007)

*ping*
Bekommen wir 100 Abstimmende zusammen?


----------



## <MM> (19. Februar 2007)

*ping* (Vielleicht schaffen wir 50 Stimmen?)


----------



## <MM> (4. Juni 2007)

Gehen sich die 50 aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bertel1987 (4. Juni 2007)

> http://www.langenberg-marathon.de/



 Läuft.


----------



## klaus_winstel (6. Juni 2007)

Oetti03 schrieb:


> www.alb-gold.de
> 
> Die Alb Gold Trophy ist zwar nächstes Jahr bereits am 1.10. aber prinzipiell fänd ich mehr MTB-Marathons im Oktober super. Die Jahreszeiten verschieben sich leider doch spürbar.....



Also eigentlich am 07.10.2007.

Die letzten beiden Jahre waren OK, davor gabs 3 Jahre Dauerregen und Temperaturen um 5 Grad, also nicht unbedingt der ganz große Spaß.
Die Strecke ist simpel und lässt sich auch bei schlechtem Wetter fahren...

Also wer Regen- oder Matschreifen testen will ist hier meist richtig!


----------



## pollux8 (6. Juni 2007)

Ich hab noch ein Marathon in Holland.Ein 120km Beachmarathon. Von Hoek van Holland nach Den Helder.Letztes Jahr waren die Winde super.Da wurde Ramsens Bekkent in 3:40 Std zum Ziel geblasen.Ein Rausch der geschwindigkeit.Aber nur bei Rückenwind.Das ganze findet am 28.10 statt.
mehr infos unter www.hoekvanhollanddenhelder.nl
Zitat Eben ein anderer Marathon


----------



## easymtbiker (6. Juni 2007)

http://www.energy-race.de/
sind auf der langstrecke zwar nur 30km, dafür kann man es mal richtig krachen lassen! und letztes jahr gabs bei voranmeldung für 10 euro startgebühr noch n klasse trikot!  

ansonsten immer hier schauen:
mtb-marathon


----------



## mrorange (21. Juni 2007)

http://www.wasgau-mtb-marathon.de/

Der Marathon ist in der Nähe von Pirmasens/Kaiserslautern und erfreut sich seit Jahren steigender Beliebtheit. 

Sehr hoher Singletrail Anteil und jedes Jahr geänderte Strecken. Beste Organisation und immer mehrere Strecken zur Auswahl.

Termin wird wieder Mitte Oktober sein.

Cheers
Ralf


----------



## meandmybike (23. Juni 2007)

sagt mal Ihr Pedalritter.... Ihr diskutiert hier um einen Termin im Okober ?? Klar ist das Wetter da OFT unberechenbar, aber das hat man im Wonnemonat Mai genauso, siehe Gäsböckler .... Im Oktober hat es schon geschneit, ist richtig, aber man konnte Ende Oktober auch noch "Kurz" fahren, und sich danach sonnen. Beim Ultra im Juni bin ich  bei 37 Grad schon fast krepiert... 
Es gibt da eher andere Kriterien die für einen Termin ausschlaggebend sind, wie etwa: 1. bin ich da schon oder noch in Form, 2. gibts da schon andere Events, 3. Urlaubszeit .......  
Das man das eigentlich thematisiert, ohne auf den (für mich) schönsten, geilsten und kultigsten, und vor allem das Urgestein  (14 Jahre !!!) der MTB-Langstrecken-Events zu sprechen zu kommen (Einer hats angemerkt!!) wundert mich. Seit Ihr alle nur Poser?,  noch nicht lange genaug auf`m Bike?,  oder echte MTB`ler??? Der WASI  (immer im Oktober) ist das gailste was Ihr an Marathon fahren könnt,  ehrlich,  ich habe 9 x teilgenommen, und ärgere mich für jeden den ich verpasst habe.  Das Wetter, um wieder auf das Thema zu kommen, war von Dauernieselregen, oder kurzfristige heftige Schauer, bis "Kaiserwetter" und "Goldender Oktober" alles vertreten. 1x lagen wir nachmittags sogar noch vor der Halle und sonnten uns, das war so gail.  Ansonsten ist mir pers. der Boden im Pfälzer Wald nach einem Regen sogar lieber als wenn er trocken ist. Der sandige Waldboden fährt sich feucht bedeutend besser als trocken.  Ich stimme natürlich für keinen Marthon im Oktober, der Wasigauer ist ehe für meandmybike das Größte - nicht nur im Oktober.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_Elmar (25. Juni 2007)

Es ist kein Marathon, aber spannend:

http://www.ramberg-ol.de/cgi-bin/veran/show.pl?&nr=862

Ein Orientierungsrennen, bei dem nicht nur Bein, sondern auch Köpfchen gefragt ist. 
Findet traditionellerweise immer im Oktober statt. Und es gab noch nie Probleme mit dem Wetter. Matsch allerdings... ist im Startgeld inklusive.


----------



## laempel (25. Juni 2007)

Sankt Wendel-Marathon ist auch immer im Oktober, aber halt sehr am Anfang. Wetter ist aber dort auch immer sehr schwankend. Meist sind's über 1000 Starter, soweit ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## lopeng (25. Juni 2007)

http://www.sankt-wendel.de/beitrag__220_-Page_.html

Mir als Schönwetterbiker ist es eigentlich egal zu welcher Jahreszeit, Hauptsache die Sonne scheint!


----------



## Beach90 (26. Juni 2007)

Es gibt auch noch den Büchel Marathon im Oktober 

mehr bei www.pauls-bikeshop.de


----------



## laempel (26. Juni 2007)

lopeng schrieb:


> http://www.sankt-wendel.de/beitrag__220_-Page_.html
> 
> Mir als Schönwetterbiker ist es eigentlich egal zu welcher Jahreszeit, Hauptsache die Sonne scheint!









 Oups, Sankt Wendel ist heuer noch im September. Sonst war's immer Anfang Oktober (ich war 1995, 1996 und 2004 dabei).


----------



## lopeng (26. Juni 2007)

laempel schrieb:


> Oups, Sankt Wendel ist heuer noch im September. Sonst war's immer Anfang Oktober (ich war 1995, 1996 und 2004 dabei).



Ja, aber den Muskelkater hast du dann bereits im Oktober!!


----------



## The Tretschwein (26. Juni 2007)

14.10 in Limone am Gardasee. Extrem geil!

http://www.bikex-treme.com/


----------



## ctwitt (26. Juni 2007)

also irgendwann sollte auch die längste Saison mal zu Ende gehen. Und Rennen von Januar bis Anfang Oktober sind für mich ausreichend. Ab Oktober kann man die gute Form (wenn diese noch da ist) für ein oder zwei Quer Rennen im sauren Bereich nutzen. Da werde ich zwar gnadenlos abgehängt aber spaß macht es trotzdem. 

Für alle die im Jahr erst spät in die Socken kommen kann man die Kroc Trophy in Ausi empfehlen. Mir wurde berichtet, dass es dort noch einmal schön warm sein soll


----------



## The Tretschwein (26. Juni 2007)

leider so teuer


----------

